# COD World at War - Kill stats



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Comon chaps and chapesses what stats have you got to shout about

Im currently on 1.71 kill ratio and 1.05 wins

cant get off death match, sooo much more realistic than non DM:thumb:

tim


----------



## rpsmith79 (Jan 15, 2009)

What are you playing on PS3 or XBOX

Im on 1.53 kill ratio and 0.89 wins

My PS Network id is rpsmith79

Rich


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Xbox mate.........


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

5.70 kdr, 2.00 w/l and i just play random parties


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Rys thats impressive mate, apparently the top ten in the world are around that figure..... think it works out as 1 death in every 20 kills unless my maths is screwed?


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

He has a 5 kdr because he is like rank 20 or something. Lets see what it is when he gets to 65!

No he must be a good player i think mines is around 1.47 or 1.48 at present am on third prestige rank 55 or so.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nope its one death in every 5.7 kills!

otherwise its a 20:1 KDR which is one death in every 20


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

nighty said:


> He has a 5 kdr because he is like rank 20 or something. Lets see what it is when he gets to 65!
> 
> No he must be a good player i think mines is around 1.47 or 1.48 at present am on third prestige rank 55 or so.


Yeah i cant rank up because the game frustrates me too much on the PS3, Seems to be every game i join its either about to end or the enemy has dogs (which makes ratio worse) So in my opinion they should really make it so you cant join in games half way through really annoys me.


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

And Nighty it will be at least a 4.00 kdr when i'm rank 65 mate. It'll just take me a while


----------



## oakesy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think I'm on around 1.7, can't say for certain as I was lucky enough to get 'the ring of death on Friday' ...bargain. I was on 1.79 on COD4.
Don't you find the games vary a lot with connection spped/gameplay? Some times I can't shoot without killing someone, then other games I can't hit a cows **** with a banjo!! I've heard it's something to do with Yank servers.


----------



## oakesy (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone can get a decent K/D ratio if they don't mind the indignity of being a camping maggot on headquaters.


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

I never play HQ mostly Search and Destroy or Dom if that was aimed at me lol.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I only play free for all and hardcore free for all and my kill/death ratio is around 1.5 and 1.7 ( yes i have two accounts on the xbox ) and i have managed to get 30 kills to 1 death twice now but still trying to get that perfect 30 for 0.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

As said above. If you camp when playing HQ you can easily get lots of kills to little deaths but whats the point in that?

Our KD ratio is about 1.6 to 1 but it is a shared xbox with the kids and 1 of them is better than the other to say the least lol


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

i thought i was doing well!! damn..... haha

i normally play hardcore modes only as its the most realistic, nothing worse than you knowing you have aim and are firing on target, only for them to take aim whilst your firing and kill you?? it has to be server issues, also not sure it counts against you when you just join a losing game before it about to end....stats dont seem to change


----------



## oakesy (Feb 9, 2006)

Not really aimed at you K600, but there are ways of retaining a decent K/D ratio. I know have 4000+ more kills than deaths so it'll take more than a few games to make any real difference to my ratio.
I just play the game now, mostly TDM or HQ, if you're after big Xp and quick promotion rather than stats, HQ is the way forward.


----------



## zt190sy (Aug 29, 2008)

kdr of 1.87. I play free for all most of time ranked 10,000 th in world. 60 odd wins (8 to 1 chance). TDM is 50:50!!


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm around 3, but thats on the pc so maybe it doesn't count


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

My KDR for Cod 4 is 2.50 and its all search and destroy 150k points in 1day 3hrs play time. Cod 5, Dom,Tdm,Search and destroy 4.50 ratio. 10k score in about 3 hours.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Does anyone have a low KDR? Some people have to! Mines 0.98 at the moment, only need 30 kills to balance the books mind!


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

Kdr means **** tbh a guy in the clan i played with had a kdr of over 8 but he only plays s&d and if he is the last one left he never bothered to play the game he just waited for the timer to run out hence no deaths but he is an absolute amazing sniper you wouldn't get within a meter of him, his reactions are imense and so is his quick scoping and no scoping. He doesn't play WAW no more he can't stand it he is on socom now.

The game is about having fun and enjoying yourself not about stats. Its full of scrubs anyway roll on Killzone 2!


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

K600RYS said:


> And Nighty it will be at least a 4.00 kdr when i'm rank 65 mate. It'll just take me a while


I guess you will just ps quit your way to a 4 kdr then since you keep being put in to games thats nearly ended or the team is getting beat!

Only joking mate i said before you must be a decent player otherwise you wouldn't have a kdr over 5.


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

nighty said:


> I guess you will just ps quit your way to a 4 kdr then since you keep being put in to games thats nearly ended or the team is getting beat!
> 
> Only joking mate i said before you must be a decent player otherwise you wouldn't have a kdr over 5.


Well if the games about to end and we're getting beat, Enemy dogs etc when i join PS3 gets turned off. Waste of time tbh.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

can we just check something, whos using xbox and whos using ps3 cos im getting the feeling that ps3 is far easier with the sounds of things!! I have approx 2700 kills and 1300 deaths with kill ratio of 1.72 on xbox and im better than most that i play against - i know cos i raise the question enough times with who im playing against. 

my win ration has just hit 1.10, approx 140 wins to 125 losses


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

I play on ps3 and it's harder than on the xbox. Ps3 has bullet lag and very poor servers. I have played on xbox and it was far easier than ps3 much better connections and no lag at all. On my first game I got a 24 kill streak and finished 47 and 5 on domo. My kills are around 15000 and 9000 deaths. My wins are well over 1000 with a win lose ratio of 1.02. Anyone who has me on there friends list will concur with what I have writen.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

i think im gonna spend tonight adding the xbox lot on mine as i have loads of friends and im wiping the floor with the lot of them with my stats.... hence why i posted this thread haha - only to be completely bombarded with stats that make me look camp as christmas


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

1animal1 said:


> can we just check something, whos using xbox and whos using ps3 cos im getting the feeling that ps3 is far easier with the sounds of things!! I have approx 2700 kills and 1300 deaths with kill ratio of 1.72 on xbox and im better than most that i play against - i know cos i raise the question enough times with who im playing against.
> 
> my win ration has just hit 1.10, approx 140 wins to 125 losses


Considering its just the same game, I'm just too pr0 over here :thumb: .. LoL


----------



## oakesy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think we'll have to have a few games when I get my Xbox back K600!!! I'll give you my gametag when I get my Xbox and we'll have a play.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Does anyone have a low KDR? Some people have to! Mines 0.98 at the moment, only need 30 kills to balance the books mind!


me  im about 300 in the minus last time i played it :lol::wall:


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

oakesy said:


> I think we'll have to have a few games when I get my Xbox back K600!!! I'll give you my gametag when I get my Xbox and we'll have a play.


Shame that i'm on PS3, Will be going back to Elite very shortly though. :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> me  im about 300 in the minus last time i played it :lol::wall:


LOL, had 2 games earlier went 9-8 on Outskirts one of my favourite maps and then ruined it all with a 6-12 on Airfield - my worst map!

TBH I only play it for fun and am not that often on it so don't care too much! Someone has to be in minus for all these guys to be so good 

I do seem to suffer from lag at present mind!


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahem http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStation3/4-/8771812/Call-Of-Duty-Modern-Warfare-2/Product.html

may interest some of you


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

xyber said:


> Ahem http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStation3/4-/8771812/Call-Of-Duty-Modern-Warfare-2/Product.html
> 
> may interest some of you


Seriously cannot wait.


----------



## oakesy (Feb 9, 2006)

It has to be an improvement on World at War, they really went downhill from Modern Warfare in my books. They need to get rid of Juggernaught and get some sidecars and jeeps back like in COD3. Also sort out the lag and glitches!!! Half wit coding!!


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

well i dont know about you chaps but im getting serious bullet lag on the xbox lately, so much so my tally has gone from 1.73 to 1.68 which is really getting me annoyed, already had to resolder a battery pack that went flying with the controller

then to make it worse, out of the last 30 odd games ive won approx 3-4 which has thrown me from 1.11 wins to 0.95.....playing hardcore deathmatch and war, seems like coincidence or bad luck, depends what mood im in haha.....


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I'm plain rubbish, cant get into a good rhythm atall, any tips? im on xbox


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

rich-hill said:


> I'm plain rubbish, cant get into a good rhythm atall, any tips? im on xbox


Only fire when you are 100% sure of a kill as your shots will alert others

Don't run madly, don't camp either but stay close to the shadows/buildings and 'sneek' NB when stationary you are quite well camoflaged, move and your easier to spot.

If you keep getting killed ask yourself why? Is everyone using SMG's and your using a rifle? Are you running madly into the fray? Are you staying in the same spot?


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Only fire when you are 100% sure of a kill as your shots will alert others
> 
> Don't run madly, don't camp either but stay close to the shadows/buildings and 'sneek' NB when stationary you are quite well camoflaged, move and your easier to spot.
> 
> If you keep getting killed ask yourself why? Is everyone using SMG's and your using a rifle? Are you running madly into the fray? Are you staying in the same spot?


I've tried this, staying still, wella round a certain area such as on some maps area of grass or hut/building plane etc. But i never seem to see anyone. I'd imagen the more i play the better i will get


----------

